# Firework Petition



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/319891
*Limit the Sale and Use of Fireworks to Organisers of Licensed Displays Only*
Current legislation allows for public use of fireworks 16 hours a day, every day, making it impossible for vulnerable groups to take precautions against the distress they can cause. Better enforcement of existing law is insufficient; limiting their sale & use to licensed displays only is necessary.

More details
Restrictions on the sale & use of fireworks has huge public support and is backed by several human and animal charities. Limiting the sale & use of fireworks to displays only, by introducing licensing via local authorities, would help to protect vulnerable people and animals from the distress and anxiety caused by unexpected firework noise & pollution. Legislation that balances people's desires for firework displays, and individual rights to not be distressed throughout the year, is needed now.


----------

